# silkworms/moths



## julian camilo (Jun 21, 2006)

i found this nutritonal information chart on various reptile livefoods. i knew crickets were high in protein, but this show silkworms are even higher. does this mean waxmoths arent suitable for the same reasons as crickets? how much does the nutritional value change as the silkworm metamorphosises into a moth? i aks because i was thinking about silkworm moths for use as another type of food, maybe with g.gonylodes, but if the cricket/protien/ootheca problem is even worse with silkworm moths then i guess its not a good idea.

Food %Protien %FAT %Calcium %Phosphate %Kcal/gm

Cricket 55.3 30.2 .23 .74 unk

Silkworm 64.7 20.8 .21 .54 5.74


----------

